# Sound for old dc trains



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm wandering if there is some kind of sound box that was ever created for the old style dc not DDC I currently run nothing but dc and haven't ventured into DDC yet I would like to stay with dc but I would like sound I think it would change my trains so much 
Thanks
Cr


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks llike an updated version of what my son has. That one is called a Symphony 77, and it has sounds for both diesel and steam, a couple of choices for each, and half a dozen whistle options under each. It really works very well. The only drawback is that it isn't integrated into the layout, so when you make your loco go faster, you have to manually increase the speed of the sound effect.


----------



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes that is awesome where can I get that how much do they usually run


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought mine on eBay. My MRC 312 has worked well for several years. Sound can be amplified through PC sound system, but with peakers are mounted to bottom of layout, the factory volume works okay.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

That is brilliant!
Perfect for people like me who still run normal dc control...
I want one now


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like both the 312 and the Symphony 77 are discontinued. That's a shame.

I do see a symphony 77 on eBay for $60 (bid start price) or $90 (direct sale). I paid around $50 for my son's, so it's going at a premium.

Still, I don't see one anywhere else.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I googled train sounds and found a bunch of sites that you can download from, you can then make your own sound track! Just a thought!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

gator do 65 said:


> I googled train sounds and found a bunch of sites that you can download from, you can then make your own sound track! Just a thought!


You could upload your sounds into iTunes and play them on a laptop. Just put aliases of the sounds into a folder, leave the folder open, and just double-click on what you want when you want it.


----------

